# How to remove Webz from the app list?



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't use Webz anymore and would like to remove it from my app listing, but do not see how. Any suggestions? @davidblackledge


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Highlight the app you want removed and press the 'clear' button. Doesn't work with apps from Tivo.


----------

